# Huntsville AL to Horseshoe Casino



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Lessons learned from my trip to Horseshoe Casino in Tunica. Goals were to test the northern route, Horseshoe stay, and return (big screw-up.)

The northern route did 100% SOC at Athens and drove to Savannah TN where there are two, free L2 chargers. TN Valley Electric Coop has a single, 208 VAC, 30 A charger similar to Bridgestreet. The second location, Tennessee River Museum no longer has a J1772 EVSE but there was a NEMA 14-50 plug. But there was one car with a flat tire and a secretary car next to it but the Tesla portable reached the third spot and the 240 VAC 32 A was well appreciated.

The map route to Memphis North Germantown Parkway Supercharger tried to route to longer but higher speed roads. So I used the direct, route 64, a nice road, mostly divided. The 250 kW Supercharger had Chinese restaurants in walking distance and faster charge than wanted to reach Horseshoe.

Horseshoe Casino had two, Tesla distribution chargers on the first floor about 50 yards from the hotel entrance. Plugged in, I checked in and got the lowest rate shown on their web page. Best of all, a $5 semi-automated craps table.

A standard sized table, there was a plastic cover over an LCD display and a single, stickman who manages the dice and enters the numbers thrown. Each player has a dedicated betting console which means no over crowding, computer calculated odds to the penny, no dirty chips to handle, and after a learning curve, exact betting as desired. Cutting the craps table staff from four to one saves labor allowing a $5 table. Yes, I paid a modest casino 'tax' but they gave me breakfast along with the full charge.

With a free, 100% SOC, I foolishly drove directly to Corinth MS only to realize I needed more SOC when I arrived. The reliable Commerce Bank L2 worked but it took over an hour to get enough to reach Tupelo Supercharger. From Tupelo, I prefer driving Natchez Chase to 72 and home. 

*LESSONS LEARNED*

Use the Tupelo Supercharger to reach and return from Tunica. Horseshoe has two distribution chargers so no competition for busy or broken J1772. Arrive with minimum charge at Horseshoe, check-in, and enjoy your game of choice.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I assume that you weren't using the Tesla nav for the route


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Only for short segments. The Tesla suggested route mechanism is not good or not existent.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Additional details:

The $74 is a _*total cost *_over the _*previous 31 days*_, not a trip cost. Here are the trip Supercharger sessions:

Athens - $1.50 for 5.0 kWh, top off charge
Memphis - $9.00 for 28.5 kWh, enroute to Horseshoe
Tupelo - $10.75 for 29.5 kWh, return to Huntsville
*Total trip Supercharging cost: $21.25*

The $74.00 - $21.25 = *$52.75* is the cost to drive for 29 days around Huntsville charging at home.

This was also an experiment:

$21.50 - estimated cost if using just Tupelo, southern route, each way. The cost between the northern and southern route is about the same but Tupelo would be faster.
Mapping out Savannah TN, northern route, gives an another alternate should weather make middle or southern route unusable.
Savannah provides two, L2 charging spots versus just one at Corinth MS.


----------

